# Difference between Function and Method in PHP



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi

In PHP there's Function and Method, aren't they the same? What's the difference? Whats the purpose? In Java, Function and methods are the same.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

They both pretty much mean the same thing but a method can mean a function from a class (or object, etc.).


----------

